# New Upgraded Enclosure (2 Tortoise Houses)



## yuri2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey All.

So I have put together 2 Tortoise Houses from Zoo Med for a total of 6 feet by 2 feet for my 4.5 inch Russian tortoise. I had 2 questions:

1. Does anyone know what the really connect the 2 houses together with?
2. Should I put some sort of plastic or cover on the inside of the wood box to prevent rotting of it? The Zoo Med pictures and instructions say its for outdoors and indoor and nowhere do they mention covering the inside with something.

Thoughts?


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 15, 2012)

I assumed they had some way of connecting them, because they advertise you can hook them together. If not, perhaps something like a 'hook and eye' on either side? But I have not owned one, so perhaps someone can pipe in. 
I did find this one post from another site, scroll down to Post #11
http://russiantortoisepictures.com/forum/index.php?topic=2584.0

I have heard the bottom might not last. It certainly won't hurt to line it with shower pan liner (Lowes or Home Depot) or a heavy duty shower curtain or a brown tarp, etc. Never a bad idea to take extra precautions.


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> I assumed they had some way of connecting them, because they advertise you can hook them together. If not, perhaps something like a 'hook and eye' on either side? But I have not owned one, so perhaps someone can pipe in.
> I did find this one post from another site, scroll down to Post #11
> http://russiantortoisepictures.com/forum/index.php?topic=2584.0
> 
> I have heard the bottom might not last. It certainly won't hurt to line it with shower pan liner (Lowes or Home Depot) or a heavy duty shower curtain or a brown tarp, etc. Never a bad idea to take extra precautions.



Thanks. I lined it with protective plastic and I duck tape them together so it still looks really nice.

I put Yuri in it just now and he's loving it! He's roaming all over it and exploring and climbing on top of everything he can get himself on. My only concern is that if it rains too much, if he'll be able to stay in there. I know it has a hide and all but I don't think there's any holes at the bottom for the water to drain from so I'm assuming when it rains I keep him inside and cover his enclosure with a large tarp? Any better solutions that I might be missing here?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

That's going to be a nuisance having to cover it every time it rains... if you leave it uncovered, it'll turn into a paddling pool as it has no drainage. I guess it's only for outdoor use if you can put it in a shelter which kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> That's going to be a nuisance having to cover it every time it rains... if you leave it uncovered, it'll turn into a paddling pool as it has no drainage. I guess it's only for outdoor use if you can put it in a shelter which kind of defeats the purpose.



I mean I could take a drill and make a few holes in there but I suspect he'll only use the outdoor enclosure during the summer months so June through early September. After that, he'll be inside since we're up in Pennsylvania here and it gets quite cold.

As a back-up, I might bring in his outdoor enclosure and keep it inside with all the appropriate lighting during winter and fall when it can get quite cold here.



yuri2012 said:


> JoesMum said:
> 
> 
> > That's going to be a nuisance having to cover it every time it rains... if you leave it uncovered, it'll turn into a paddling pool as it has no drainage. I guess it's only for outdoor use if you can put it in a shelter which kind of defeats the purpose.
> ...



Here are some pictures of it assembled with Yuri in it...


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

Given where it is on the balcony, I think you can probably get creative with a tarpaulin using the balustrade as a frame and not have to bring him in when it rains.


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Given where it is on the balcony, I think you can probably get creative with a tarpaulin using the balustrade as a frame and not have to bring him in when it rains.



I think I can... My only concern would be that I wouldn't want it too visible since I don't want to get kicked out of the apartment building lol and I don't want the tarpaulin to block any direct UVB rays and other beneficial sun "elements."

Hmm I'll have to be creative here!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

Work out how to rig it up quickly, so it's only there when it rains  

If it's chucking it down with rain, people won't be looking up at your balcony too much hopefully! 

A Patio table cover might make a good rain cover rather than a tarp... you need to protect any furniture on your balcony


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Work out how to rig it up quickly, so it's only there when it rains
> 
> If it's chucking it down with rain, people won't be looking up at your balcony too much hopefully!
> 
> A Patio table cover might make a good rain cover rather than a tarp... you need to protect any furniture on your balcony



Haha yup, that's true. I'll use some type of furniture cover on it unless I can drill a few holes at the bottom for drainage. Thanks for the insight!

Any recommendations on how many hours to leave him out there for? I want to eventually leave him out overnight but right now the low's are in the 55-58 range and I think that's a bit too chilly for him.

Also, he won't have a direct sunlight spot hitting the inside of the enclosure until the 4pm to the 8pm time period of the day as the balcony faces south. Will he be OK with no basking lamp out there for 5-6 hours a day? What little direct sunlight he'll get will be in the afternoon and that only covers a part of the enclosure since the sun does not hit it straight down.

Lastly, will me constantly moving him inside and outside between 2 different enclosures stress him out any or will he be OK and adapt fairly quickly?


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 17, 2012)

They do seem to adapt well to being brought in at night as long as there is a routine: both spots are familiar. 

And they can tolerate temps to the upper 50's at night, as long as they can warm up during the day. 
*What are the day time temps out there on average?
They do get some UVB in the shade, from indirect light.

How about if you drill some holes in the bottom along the long side facing out, and elevate the other long side closest to the door about an inch or two with a piece of wood? that would encourage drainage outward. 
You could also cover one side with plexiglass in poorer weather, or in case there was a squall when you weren't home.
The furniture cover sounds like a good idea when you anticipate rainy weather. On those days, you can just keep him inside under his basking light.

I think that would make a great indoor enclosure inside, in the winter.


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> They do seem to adapt well to being brought in at night as long as there is a routine: both spots are familiar.
> 
> And they can tolerate temps to the upper 50's at night, as long as they can warm up during the day.
> *What are the day time temps out there on average?
> ...




Yes - the daily temperatures here have been between 72-80 so far with highly in the low 60's and mid to upper 50's. I'll be using the tarp for the time being and I might bring the outside enclosure inside to give him more room in the winter. He does seem to recognize both environments now and I think is pretty happy. I don't take him out there daily since it depends on weather but I try to keep the same routine.


----------



## ShervyBaby (Jun 19, 2012)

yuri2012 said:


> Hey All.
> 1. They dont actually connect you just take off the ends and the put them together. There is no need to tape it together
> 2. Yes on the bottom. These are better to be used as indoor enclosures but since you have it on your balcony it might work.
> 
> ...


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone else have any thoughts or concerns?


----------

